# 5. Bullau Bike Marathon



## Irfan (15. Mai 2013)

*5. Bullau Bike Marathon*
4. Lauf Rosbacher Bike Challenge

11. August 2013
Höhenplateau Bullau, im Süden des Odenwaldes.

Eines der schönsten Marathonstrecken Deutschlands!

www.bullau-bike.de


----------



## Matzebuckelbike (21. Mai 2013)

Eine Top Veranstaltung mit allem was Spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bungi (21. Juli 2013)

Hi 
bin am überlegen ob ich auch mitfahren sollte.
Aber nachdem ich mir paar Clips angeschaut habe und dann seh was für Zeiten auf der 46Km Runde gefahren wurde, bin ich echt am zweifeln.
Habt ihr paar Tipps oder Erfahrungen von Bullau?
Wie muss ich mir die Strecke vorstellen?


----------



## Irfan (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bungi,
als Mitverantwortlicher der Strecke will ich hier keine großen Werbesprüche machen, sondern der kurz das Streckenprofil erläutern.
Obwohl sie speziell angelegte ebene Trails aufweist und auch zwei "Down Hills" pro Runde ist sie techn. nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. 
Es überwiegt der Anteil an gut zu fahrenden Forstwegen. Die Strecke besitzt einige knackige Anstiege. Die Hausnummer ist der sog. Wildsausteig! Da sollte man "einmal im Leben rauf".

Von unseren Teilnehmern wird sie als sehr abwechslungsreich bezeichnet. Sowohl erfahrene Marathonisten als auch Anfänger finden sie sehr schön.
Fakt ist, dass viele Sie tatsächlich zu den schönsten Marathonstrecken Deutschlands zählen, was uns sehr stolz macht.
Besonders der Eintrag eines Forum Mitglieds im letzten Jahr hat mir sehr gut getan, als er sich im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung zwischen dem Neustadt Marathon und uns nicht entscheiden konnte, er dann doch auf unserem  Höhenplateau gestartet ist und froh über seine Entscheidung war.
OK, da war jetzt doch ein bißchen Werbung dabei. Aber ich selbst bin eben auch von der Strecke begeistert.
Vielleicht melden sich noch andere zu diesem Beitrag, was mich sehr freuen würde, damit Du Dir das richtige Bild machen kannst.
Aber ich danke Dir schon mal jetzt für Deine Interesse und würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn Du dabei bist.

Bis dahin, viele Grüße aus dem schönen Odenwald.


----------



## stumpen (29. Juli 2013)

Was verstehst du denn unter "Down Hills"? Ich wollte ja mitfahren, aber nach Down Hill steht mir nicht der Sinn. Kann ich mir die auf der Kurzstrecke schenken?


----------



## Irfan (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo "Stumpen"
Es handelt sich um zwei Trail Abfahrten. Ca 200 m, geradeaus und nicht sehr steil. Techn. nicht  anspruchsvoll. Auf der Kurzstrecke musst Du eine Abfahrt runter. Aber wie gesagt, nicht schwierig. Brauchst keine Bedenken zu haben.

Hab Dir mal eine Beurteilung der Strecke eines Teilnehmers aus dem Forum vom letzten Jahr kopiert, damit Du Dir eine eine Meinung bilden kannst.

Viele Grüße

>>

Also auch ich war gestern am Start.

Was soll ich sagen ... gut dass ich nicht in Neustadt gestartet bin.

Sehr schöne Strecke. Komplett fahrbar. Die Aussage "Streckenverlauf als CC XXL" kann ich so bestätigen. Der Start/Ziel-Bereich wurde mehrfach durchfahren, wobei die "Kreuzung" mit einer "Behelfsbrücke" überspannt wurde. Sehr schön. Der Streckenverlauf war anspruchsvoll, aber auch ohne "Angstpassagen" die Einsteigern in den Sport den Spaß am fahren nehmen. CC-artige Singeltrails wurden mit Flatterband quer durch den Wald gelegt und forderten die Teilnehmer konditionell und fahrtechnisch. 

An dem Wetter können sich die anderen Veranstalter in diesem Jahr mal ein Vorbild nehmen. 


Das ganze Veranstaltungsgelände war sehr kompakt eine Einheit aus Start/Ziel-Bereich, Parkplatz, Festzelt und Duschen. Da blieben nur wenig Wünsche offen. Transponder-Zeitmessung. Faire Preise. Gute Moderation. 
Die Richtungspfeile könnten aber größer und auffälliger sein. Die waren etwas grenzwertig. Dadurch blieben uns und zwei gesponserten Teams Podestplätze verwehrt. Sehr Schade.

Vielen Dank vom sebamed Bike Team an die Orga und die vielen freiwilligen Helfer.

Den Termin kann ich hoffentlich im kommenden Jahr wieder wahrnehmen.

Gruß k67

<<


----------



## stumpen (29. Juli 2013)

Danke Irfan, 

ich werde wohl mitfahren und mir selbst ein Urteil bilden. Um die Trails mache ich mir weniger sorgen als um die Holzrampe die ich in einem Video gesehen habe, so was ist für mich das Grauen. Das hatte schon leichten CC Charakter. Der Rest der Strecke wirkte ansonsten tatsächlich gut fahrbar.

Gruß stumpen


----------



## Irfan (29. Juli 2013)

Das freut mich sehr.

Auch über die Brücke solltest Du Dir keine Gedanken machen.
Da ist bis jetzt jeder drüber. Sie ist wirklich nicht steil.
Man kann aber auch vorbei fahren.
Es macht aber Spass. Die Aussicht von oben ist genial

Dann wünsche ich Dir eine gute Anreise und viel Spass!
Viele Grüße


----------



## stumpen (29. Juli 2013)

Prima, dann fahre ich dran vorbei : D
Jetzt bin ich beruhigt und kann mich drauf freuen. 

Bin schon angemeldet, also bis bald.


----------



## cube2 (7. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin letztes Jahr auch die Mittelstrecke mit 46 Km gefahren, und werde auch am Sonntag die Mittelstrecke diesmal mit 47 Km fahren.Ich bin letztes Jahr 6 Marathons meist die Mittelstrecken mit ca. 50 KM gefahren, und kann nur sagen nach dem Dünsberg-Marathon in Biebertal einer der schönsten und best Organisierten Marathons die ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin. Der Start/Ziel-Bereich wird mehrfach durchfahren wo es dann über eine Brücke geht und jeder Fahrer dabei von den vielen Zuschauern frenetisch angefeuert wird.
Und auch der steile "Wildsausteig" hat es in sich und sollte man wirklich einmal gefahren sein.Auch die Verpflegung,Parkplätze und die Moderation am  Start/Ziel-Bereich sind einfach Spitze, also ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen hier am Sonntag mal zustarten es lohnt sich, zumal das Wetter auch mitspielt.


----------



## freak13 (7. August 2013)

Bitte Bitte liebe Veranstalter passt die Strecken nicht an die Rennradfahrer an. Wenn ich schon lese: nur 2 "downhills" "geradeaus" und "nicht sehr steil" bekomme ich das kalte erbrechen.
Mountainbike ist Mountainbike und lebt von Wurzeln und Steinen.
Wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur Schotterautobahn fahren muss, auch wenn die Aussicht "schön" ist bleib ich lieber daheim oder fahre da wo ich als MOUNTAINbiker noch gefordert werde.

Danke habt mir den Entschluss leicht gemacht, ich geh nach Neustadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irfan (7. August 2013)

Schade, dass Du ein falsches Bild vom Streckenverlauf bekommen hast.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2013)

start 09.30? stimmt das?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (7. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte liebe Veranstalter passt die Strecken nicht an die Rennradfahrer an. Wenn ich schon lese: nur 2 "downhills" "geradeaus" und "nicht sehr steil" bekomme ich das kalte erbrechen.
> Mountainbike ist Mountainbike und lebt von Wurzeln und Steinen.
> Wenn ich den ganzen Tag nur Schotterautobahn fahren muss, auch wenn die Aussicht "schön" ist bleib ich lieber daheim oder fahre da wo ich als MOUNTAINbiker noch gefordert werde.
> 
> Danke habt mir den Entschluss leicht gemacht, ich geh nach Neustadt.



Wenn sich die Strecke nicht seit letztem Jahr geändert hat, ist sie super. Viele, schöne Trails - weit entfernt von "Rennradfahrer". Mir hat´s als "Singletrailfreund und Endurist" sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Irfan (7. August 2013)

Hallo,

die Strecke ist die Gleiche wie im letzten Jahr!

Start Mitteldistanz 09:30 Uhr

Lang. und Kurzdistanz zeitversetzt im Anschluss.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2013)

die langstrecke startet nach der mittelstrecke? echt jetzt?


und noch ne frage: ist die strecke ruppig, gibt es treppen oder verblockte trails? die würde mein arm nämlich auf keinen fall schon wieder mitmachen nach der verletzung ....


----------



## Irfan (8. August 2013)

Hallo,

Aufgrund der großen Teilnehmerzahl und der Tatsache, dass auf der Mittelstrecke der 4. Lauf der Rosbacher Bike Challenge ausgetragen wird, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen.

Die Trails sind recht flüssig, ohne größere Wurzelpassagen.
Spass steht vor Technik.

Übrigens bieten wir am Samstag ein MTB Technik Training an.
Natürlich kostenlos.
Es wurde in den letzten Jahren immer sehr gut angenommen und auch sehr gelobt.
Ist also zu empfehlen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (8. August 2013)

danke.


----------



## Ducatist69 (8. August 2013)

Irfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Strecke ist die Gleiche wie im letzten Jahr!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Irfan, wir sind die Jahre auch immer die Mittelstrecke gefahren evtl. jetzt kurzfristig von mittel auf lang deshalb die Frage, setzt sich die lange aus der kompl.mittelstrecke + ? ein Streckenteil 2 mal aus der mittel (z.Bsp.2 mal der sauanstieg ) oder ein ganz neuer Abschnitt. 
Grüsse und Danke


----------



## Merckx (8. August 2013)

Hi,

danke für die ganzen Infos hier im Forum, aber gibt es denn irgendwo eine Streckenkarte/Streckenbeschreibung oder zumindest ein Höhenprofil mit eingetragenen Verpflegungszonen? Auf der Homepage ist da wenig zu holen (btw.: Wo ist denn die alte, grüne Seite? Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr war das Informationsangebot doch noch top...). Mich würde da primär die Langstrecke interessieren. 
Übrigens macht die Startreihenfolge die Langstrecke unattraktiver. Ich verstehe zwar eure Überlegung mit der Bike-Challenge, aber langfristig gesehen wollt ihr ja sicher nicht nur Mittel- und Kurzstrecke anbieten...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Irfan (8. August 2013)

Ducatist69 schrieb:


> Hallo Irfan, wir sind die Jahre auch immer die Mittelstrecke gefahren evtl. jetzt kurzfristig von mittel auf lang deshalb die Frage, setzt sich die lange aus der kompl.mittelstrecke + ? ein Streckenteil 2 mal aus der mittel (z.Bsp.2 mal der sauanstieg ) oder ein ganz neuer Abschnitt.
> Grüsse und Danke



Hallo,

die Langstrecke besteht aus der 47 Km Strecke, die zum Teil 2x befahren wird.
D.h. Mehrmals durch die Zuschauermeile und 2x Wildsausteig.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Irfan (8. August 2013)

Merckx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für die ganzen Infos hier im Forum, aber gibt es denn irgendwo eine Streckenkarte/Streckenbeschreibung oder zumindest ein Höhenprofil mit eingetragenen Verpflegungszonen? Auf der Homepage ist da wenig zu holen (btw.: Wo ist denn die alte, grüne Seite? Letztes oder vorletztes Jahr war das Informationsangebot doch noch top...). Mich würde da primär die Langstrecke interessieren.
> Übrigens macht die Startreihenfolge die Langstrecke unattraktiver. Ich verstehe zwar eure Überlegung mit der Bike-Challenge, aber langfristig gesehen wollt ihr ja sicher nicht nur Mittel- und Kurzstrecke anbieten...
> ...


Da hast Du allerdings recht. Die alte Homepage war informativer.

Die Streckenkarte findest Du im Internet unter  Bulla Bike Marathon/GPS Tour
106546.
Sie ist allerdings nicht sehr aussagend.

Keine Angst, die Startreihenfolge macht das Rennen nicht unattraktiver.
Die Strecke verläuft so, dass es die ersten ca. 8 Km genügend Raum  gibt, um ins vordere Feld zu fahren. Das heißt, die schnellen Fahrer der Langstrecke werden keine Problem haben. Bist zu den ersten Trails ist das Feld sehr auseinander gezogen.

Die Verpflegungsstationen stehen bei ca. 11/22/36 Km und werden auf der Langstrecke zweimal angefahren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Merckx (8. August 2013)

Irfan schrieb:


> Da hast Du allerdings recht. Die alte Homepage war informativer.
> 
> Die Streckenkarte findest Du im Internet unter  Bulla Bike Marathon/GPS Tour
> 106546.
> ...



Cool. Danke!


----------



## rhoen-biker (8. August 2013)

Und wie schaut die Verpflegung aus? Gibt es Flaschen?


----------



## Irfan (8. August 2013)

In Flaschen und Becher gibt es Iso, Wasser, Apfelschorle
Gel, Riegel, Äpfel, Bananen und Kuchen (selbstgebacken)

Bullau ist bekannt für gutes Essen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## powderJO (9. August 2013)

> Die Strecke verläuft so, dass es die ersten ca. 8 Km genügend Raum gibt, um ins vordere Feld zu fahren. Das heißt, die schnellen Fahrer der Langstrecke werden keine Problem haben. Bist zu den ersten Trails ist das Feld sehr auseinander gezogen.



die langstreckler müssen sich also durch das feld der mittelstreckler wühlen - sofern sie schnell genug sind?


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die langstreckler müssen sich also durch das feld der mittelstreckler wühlen - sofern sie schnell genug sind?



Ich fahre zwar "nur" die Mittelstrecke aber ich denke bei der relativ geringen Anzahl der Langstreckenfahrer hätte man diese ruhig vorher starten lassen können. Dies wäre zumindest für die schnelleren Mittelstreckler kein Problem gewesen.
Aber der Veranstalter macht sich schon aus irgendeinem Grund seine Gedanken. Wird schon passen. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (9. August 2013)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Wird schon passen.



 für mich eh - bin froh, das ich überhaupt wieder auf dem mtb sitzen kann und werde aufgrund meines tollen "trainings" in den letzten wochen sowieso nicht so viele überholen müssen ...

bin nicht mal sicher, ob ich überhaupt durchhalte bzw. der arm solange der belastung standhält.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. August 2013)

Fand den Marathon sehr angenehm. War super organisiert, sehr freundlich. Strecke wurde hier sehr gut beschrieben, technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll (muss ja auch nicht immer sein), aber trotzdem sehr spaßig und abwechslungsreich. Ein bisschen CC Feeling kam bei mir auf, sind ja insgesamt 3 mal am Start vorbeikommen, dafür gabs aber sehr oft Verpflegungsstationen. Insgesamt ein sehr schneller Marathon, nur Rampen bis auf 2 etwas längeren Anstiegen.

Danke für die Orga, hat alles super gepasst heute. Einzig das die Langstrecke als letztes gestartet ist konnte ich mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## rhoen-biker (11. August 2013)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob. Echt super organisiert, Parkplatz, Start/Ziel, Duschen, Anmeldung, Festzelt alles dicht zusammen. Ganz besonderst möchte ich die Beschilderung der Strecke hervorheben. Man hat gemerkt das ihr euch hierbei sehr viel Mühe gemacht habt. (Auch wenn sie mir etwas zu flach war, was aber sicherlich Geschmackssache ist)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, das solche kleinen Ortschaften solche Events auf die Beine stellen. Das bekommt nicht jeder hin!


----------



## Devilz1985 (11. August 2013)

Jap wie immer Top durch organisiert und die Beschilderung war besser als im letzten Jahr
Hier noch die Ergbnisse>http://my3.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=15103&lang=de

danke für das tolle Event


----------



## powderJO (11. August 2013)

hier mein bericht vom rennen:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/2013/08/racetime-der-bullau-bike-marathon.html

war das erste mal da, fand es insgesamt schön. ausnahme: raucherlaubnis im festzelt. echt eklig und schon beim anstehen am bratwurststand hatte ich tränen in den augen. muss nicht sein bei einer sportveranstaltung - das raucher von alleine auf die idee kommen, rücksicht zu nehmen, kann man wohl vergessen ...


----------



## freak13 (12. August 2013)

war n schönes rennen.
nur ärgerlich wenn das warten auf die siegerehrung genau so lange dauert wie das rennen an sich. (3h) muss das sein ???


----------



## Kastel67 (12. August 2013)

Super Veranstaltung. Kann man eigentlich wenig besser machen. Mir ist jetzt kein Verbesserungspunkt aufgefallen ... außer vielleicht ein belastbares Datennetz für Smartphones ... aber dafür seit Ihr nicht zuständig,  glaube ich 

Gruß k67


----------



## Ducatist69 (12. August 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Super Veranstaltung. Kann man eigentlich wenig besser machen. Mir ist jetzt kein Verbesserungspunkt aufgefallen ... außer vielleicht ein belastbares Datennetz für Smartphones ... aber dafür seit Ihr nicht zuständig,  glaube ich
> 
> Gruß k67



Können wir nur zustimmen und die wenigen Nörgler sollen es mal besser machen


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. August 2013)

Ducatist69 schrieb:


> Können wir nur zustimmen und die wenigen Nörgler sollen es mal besser machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (12. August 2013)

stumpen schrieb:


> Danke Irfan,
> 
> ich werde wohl mitfahren und mir selbst ein Urteil bilden. Um die Trails mache ich mir weniger sorgen als um die Holzrampe die ich in einem Video gesehen habe, so was ist für mich das Grauen. Das hatte schon leichten CC Charakter. Der Rest der Strecke wirkte ansonsten tatsächlich gut fahrbar.
> 
> Gruß stumpen



War das mit der Rampe eigentlich ernst gemeint? Was genau soll den so schlimm an dem ding sein?


----------



## powderJO (12. August 2013)

meine freundin hat mich verpflegt und stand die ganze zeit in der nähe der rampe - muss teilweise recht lustig gewesen sein ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (13. August 2013)

Ich mag auch keine Rampen. Aber die war echt easy!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Bungi (13. August 2013)

Ich hab meinen ersten Bike Marathon geschafft.
Hatte mir ein kleines Ziel gesetzt ... Durchschnitt von min 15Km/H.
Nach 2:24 bin ich dann auch im Ziel angekommen.
Also Ziel erreicht würd ich sagen (lt.Tacho 18.9Km/H)
Zumal mir nach Km 5 schon das erste Missgeschick passiert ist. 
Oder sagen wir mal es so. Ich war das "Opfer".
In einem der ebenen Waldtrails meinte ein sehr optimistischer Fahrrer an mir unbedingt vorbei zu müssen. Aber an der Stelle war halt rechts und links 2 recht große Felsen. An statt zu bremsen und nach diesen Felsen zu überholen, fuhr er rechts auf den Fels drauf, rutschte runter und mir genau auf den Umwerfer.  Der war dann gleich so verbogen das ich nicht mehr ins erste Ritzel konnte und nur ,mit am Hebel halten ins, Dritte. Nach einer Infahrt Notreperatur konnte ich dann mit nachdrücken auch wieder ins erste Ritzel. Trotdem war alles verstellt so dass die Kette beim Fahren oft sprang.
Bergauf war es so sehr schwierig zu fahren. Obwohl mir der Anstieg "Wildsau" sehr gut gefiehl!! Auch so war die Veranstaltung gut organisiert! 
Vllt. Sollte man nächstes Jahr die Langdistanz schon was früher an den Start bitten so das es nicht zuuuu lange dauert bis es zu Siegerehrung geht....


----------



## Bungi (13. August 2013)

Weiß wer wo man Bilder sehen kann???
Hab zwar gesucht aber nix gefunden....


----------



## Irfan (13. August 2013)

Bungi schrieb:


> Weiß wer wo man Bilder sehen kann???
> Hab zwar gesucht aber nix gefunden....



Bitte noch etwas Geduld.

Bilder kommen demnächst auf die Homepage.

Vielen Dank, für Eure Teilnahme 

Viele Grüße aus Bullau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (13. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> meine freundin hat mich verpflegt und stand die ganze zeit in der nähe der rampe - muss teilweise recht lustig gewesen sein ...



Nicht böse gemeint, aber wer das Ding nicht fahren konnte sollte evtl. lieber auf Inliner umsteigen


----------



## Bungi (13. August 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> meine freundin hat mich verpflegt und stand die ganze zeit in der nähe der rampe - muss teilweise recht lustig gewesen sein ...





        Ich fand, neben dem Wildsau Anstieg, die Rampe geil!!!


----------



## powderJO (14. August 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Nicht böse gemeint, aber wer das Ding nicht fahren konnte sollte evtl. lieber auf Inliner umsteigen



naja, für echte anfänger kann sowas schon heftiger sein, als es für die hier versammelten vollprofis  aussieht. 

und nein, ich bin nicht böse und ich hatte auch kein problem mit der rampe


----------



## mtbmarcus (14. August 2013)

Ich glaube in Schotten war mal ne Rampe die es in sich hatte wenn man nicht darauf vorbereitet war. Ist man dort nicht ohne Schwung angekommen, mußte richtig hochtreten und drüben ging es recht steil bergab Ich habe sie zumindest so in Erinnerung.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## cube2 (14. August 2013)

Ich bin auch am Sonntag die 46 KM gefahren, und muss sagen es war wieder eine Klasse Veranstaltung.
Sogar besser als letztes Jahr weil diesmal auch die Beschilderung gut war, nur hätte die Langstrecke vor der Mittelstrecke starten müssen so wie letztes Jahr auch. Aber sonst war alles Top also dann bis nächstes Jahr da stehe ich auch bestimmt wieder am Start. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mountainmax (15. August 2013)

Die Mittelstrecke ist deshalb als erstes gestartet wegen dem Rosbach Cup.


----------



## cube2 (15. August 2013)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Die Mittelstrecke ist deshalb als erstes gestartet wegen dem Rosbach Cup.



Und was hat das miteinander zu tun?, soviel ich weiß war letztes Jahr die Mittelstrecke auch ein Lauf zum Rosbacher-Cup und wurde nach der Langstrecke gestartet. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mountainmax (15. August 2013)

Dass die halt ungehindert fahren können. Gabs vllt letztes Jahr Kritik von den Profis


----------



## Irfan (15. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
da es doch heftig im Forum diskutiert wird, hier der Versuch die Startreihenfolge zu erklären.

Da wir nach der Einführungsrunde im Ort auf der Ortsstrasse einen Knotenpunkt hatten mußten wir uns dazu entschließen, in zwei Startblöcken zu starten was dazu geführt hat, das die Langstreckenfahrer mit den Teilnehmern der Kurzstrecke gestartet sind. Hätten wir das Startprocedere auf drei Startblöcke aufgeteilt, hätte der Startvorgang fast 40 Minuten gedauert. Die schnellsten einer Distanz, egal wer nun als erstes gestartet wäre, waren allerdings nach ca. 30 Minuten (ca. 11 Km um den Ort) wieder im Start/Zielbereich, bevor sie über die Zuschauermeile in`s Eutertal gefahren sind. Es wäre also zu Gegenverkehr gekommen. Und da das gesamte Feld der Lang. und Kurzdistanz genauso viel Teilnehmer besaß wie das Feld der Mittelstrecke, (und hier kommt jetzt der Rosbacher Faktor) haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die Mittelstrecke zuerst starten zu lassen. Es hätten sich nämlich jetzt die Cup Teilnehmer beschwert. Ihr seht, leider kann man es nicht jedem Recht machen. Aber wir arbeiten dran. 

Warum 15:00 Uhr Siegerehrung? (Stand so auch in der Ausschreibung). Es liegt daran, dass wir eigentlich jeden Finisher im Ziel gebührend empfangen wollen. Und ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr die Erfahrung schon gemacht habt, wenn der hundertste Teilnehmer ins Ziel kommt und dann eine Totenstille herrscht, weil der Moderator zur Siegerehrung verschwunden ist. Aber daran werden wir ebenfalls arbeiten!

Auf jeden Fall möchten wir uns schon jetzt für Eure Beiträge im Forum bedanken. Natürlich setzen wir uns mit Eurer konstruktiven Kritik auseinander. Nur so können wir besser werden.
Deshalb wird jeder Beitrag ernst genommen!
Also, macht weiter so und vielen Dank für Eure Teilnahme.

Viele Grüße aus Bullau


----------



## Poppei (15. August 2013)

Also ich fand alles super. Sehr bemühter Veranstalter und abwechslungsreiche Strecke. (Ballern, Trails, Klettern)
Und langsamere Leute auf der Strecke überholen gehört halt zu MTB-Marathons.
Und wer nicht bis 15Uhr auf die Siegerehrung warten will, muss halt 4ter in der AK werden. Da bin ich Profi drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. August 2013)

startreihenfolge war doch kein problem - überholen ging doch überall easy, selbst in den trail-passagen im wald wurde ich immer vorbei gelassen, wenn ich irgendwo aufgelaufen bin.


----------



## mountainmax (16. August 2013)

Wann kommen Bilder online und wo genau dann? Auf der Seite mit der Ausschreibung?


----------



## Irfan (16. August 2013)

mountainmax schrieb:


> Wann kommen Bilder online und wo genau dann? Auf der Seite mit der Ausschreibung?


 Hallo,

die Bilder werden in den nächsten Tagen auf der Homepage veröffentlicht.
www.Bullau-Bike.de/Fotos

Viele Grüße aus Bullau


----------



## Kastel67 (20. August 2013)

Hallo,

Ihr müsst ja die ganzen Fotos nicht in Öl auf Leinwand umsetzen ... einfaches Hochladen würde völlig ausreichen. 

Gruß k67


----------



## cube2 (20. August 2013)

Ja wie lange dauert das noch bis die Bilder online sind?? 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Irfan (22. August 2013)

Die Bilder vom Bullau Bike Marathon sind jetzt online.
Bullau-Bike.de>Fotos.

Erwartet bitte nicht zuviel!

Da wir (noch) keinen professionellen Fotoservice haben, waren unsere Hobby Fotografen auf der Strecke.

Dafür vielen vielen Dank.

Viel Spass beim Anschauen! Hoffentlich können wir ein paar positiven Erinnerungen wecken.

Viele Grüße aus Bullau


----------



## Bungi (22. August 2013)

Irfan schrieb:


> Die Bilder vom Bullau Bike Marathon sind jetzt online.
> Bullau-Bike.de>Fotos.




der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht 
zeig mir nur 404 Error an....

Mach ich was falsch oder ist es bei Euch auch so???


----------



## Bungi (22. August 2013)

Bungi schrieb:


> der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht
> zeig mir nur 404 Error an....
> 
> Mach ich was falsch oder ist es bei Euch auch so???






Ahhh jetzt!
Danke für die Bilder!!!!


----------



## Irfan (22. August 2013)

Bungi schrieb:


> Ahhh jetzt!
> Danke für die Bilder!!!!



Müßte eigentlich funktionieren.

Bullau-Bike.de ( B3 Event) und dann auf " Fotos" gehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (23. August 2013)

Sehr cool. ich bin ein paar mal dabei.
Kann man die Bilder auch in etwas höherer Auflösung bekommen ?


----------



## Irfan (23. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Sehr cool. ich bin ein paar mal dabei.
> Kann man die Bilder auch in etwas höherer Auflösung bekommen ?



Eine höhere Auflösung wird leider nicht möglich sein.
Wie gesagt, in diesem Jahr waren unsere Hobby Fotografen auf der Strecke, wofür wir sehr dankbar sind!
Danke, für Euer Verständnis!


----------

